# First mod...at 230 miles



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

This is a first , changing the brake pads out before the first fill up . Cool ....


Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes !


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Now you're in trouble ...































The mod bug has bitten you and there is no cure. Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Welcome 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## gbmlt14 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yea I'm looking to do this too, I hate the brake dust on my 18" wheels >_<


 Sent via iphone


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The OEM pads are ceramic 

Just not a great compound.


----------



## fj5gtx (Sep 1, 2014)

They look like semi-metallic, they dust like semi-metallic, they taste ... I assume, nasty!:grin: 

You be the judge, here is a picture of them side by side.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

fj5gtx said:


> They look like semi-metallic, they dust like semi-metallic, they taste ... I assume, nasty!:grin:
> 
> You be the judge, here is a picture of them side by side.


Yeah, they call pads "ceramic", but they're only a small fraction of the compound in most passenger car applications.

Here's the OEM pads, btw.








^clicky, don't know why it's so small.


----------



## fj5gtx (Sep 1, 2014)

A few more days and I"ll be able to tell if I have less dust with the replacements, I'll report my results. I have used Wagner ceramic pads on my other cars, and they dust very little.


----------



## poodok (Apr 24, 2014)

What is the pad of choice as an upgrade from stock? Less dust without loss of friction? You guys got some recommendations?


----------



## fj5gtx (Sep 1, 2014)

I've used Wagner ThermoQuiet with great success in the past on all my vehicles.... from grand am to ram 1500 4x4 QC. Wagners weren't on the shelf locally, and I wanted to do it over the weekend - so I bought the store brand... which I assume are reboxed name brand pads. 
The nice thing with Wagner, you get a free set after you wear out the first. 
Jury is still out on those store brand ones as far as dust - but I could not tell any difference in performance from stock.


----------



## fj5gtx (Sep 1, 2014)

*update - better :-/*

At 540 miles now... Still has some black dust accumulation, less than the originals. I did wax the rims, so that might factor in as well.

I've had less dust with Wagner TQs and Autozone high line on my other vehicles, thinking I should have waited a couple weeks for the TQs and the opportunity to swap them in.

I sanded the surface of one of the originals to see what it looked like new, and sure enough I see that they are definitely ceramic.

And there you have it....


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Make sure to readjust your rear drums (there's a thread in the how-to section if you need it). From the factory, the car pretty much does all of the braking with the front wheels, and that may be leading to a lot of your dust buildup.

I changed mine to some Akebono pads recently, but they still make a little bit of dust. Still, even without washing them much, the wheels aren't totally black or brown like you see some people driving around with


----------



## fj5gtx (Sep 1, 2014)

*worn out, ready for new pads*

It is a little over 50k miles now. They looked close to spent when I had the car inspected in September. Now they are spent. I drive...spirited. Ordered Platinum CarQuest pads and rotors. Plan on swapping them out this week. The gold pad versions were ok, but I expect a little less dust with the platinum versions.

I haven't touched the rear brakes, will probably adjust them when I swap out the front hardware. Parking brake works fine, but the lever is at the top of its range when I engage it.

Wheels still look nice. I usually take them off twice a year and wash front and back, then apply Insulator Wax.


----------



## fj5gtx (Sep 1, 2014)

Had to replace the front brakes at ~80k last month. This time went with Wagner ThermoQuiet and AC Delco coated discs. Pads were not worn out, but pads were cracked and the rotors were worn bad. Won't be buying the CarQuest stuff anymore.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Consider Centrex High Carbon rotors in the future. I've had pretty good luck with them so far. I currently have Duralast brake pads. Again, so far the combination has been good.


----------



## fj5gtx (Sep 1, 2014)

I replaced the front factory pads at about 200 miles, with Advance gold pads in 2014.
I got 50k miles before the pads wore out. I then replaced both pads and rotors with CarQuest stuff (from Advance).
Those CarQuest started feeling funny at 20k miles and the rotors were done at 30k.

I'm thinking the factory rotors were the way to go, which is why I thought ACDelco would do me well.

How many miles do you have on your Centrex rotors?

Thanks!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I had great luck with Centric Premium rotors. You also want a high quality brake pad that absorbs heat sorta well and doesn't bake on to the rotor - that's what makes em shake. The small rotors heat up very easily, but they also contribute to less rotating mass, which helps with fuel efficiency.

MAke sure the rear drums are adjusted, if your car has those.


----------



## fj5gtx (Sep 1, 2014)

Those were top of the line pads and rotors from AdvanceAutoParts. Not sure if it were pads or rotors, but they lost my business on their house brand - will not be purchasing anything with CarQuest branding. I have a long history of using Wagner pads, and this is the first time on ACDelco aftermarket rotors. Hopefully I won't update this thread for another 50k miles


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If possible, I like to use the AC Delco OEM rotors, instead of the Professional or Advantage, as they're the actual OEM part, and seem to last significantly longer. Likewise with the pads.

For performance pads, I've been happy with the Hawk HPS pads I put on my Cobalt easily 9 or 10 years ago now.


----------



## fj5gtx (Sep 1, 2014)

MP81 said:


> If possible, I like to use the AC Delco OEM rotors, instead of the Professional or Advantage, as they're the actual OEM part, and seem to last significantly longer. Likewise with the pads.
> 
> For performance pads, I've been happy with the Hawk HPS pads I put on my Cobalt easily 9 or 10 years ago now.


Where do you source those rotors? Don't want to get raked by the Dealer.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

fj5gtx said:


> Where do you source those rotors? Don't want to get raked by the Dealer.


Rock Auto has 'em. I'll usually cross-reference that part number with Amazon to see if it's cheaper there (with Prime), but Rock Auto is generally cheapest, even with shipping.

Rock Auto will have them listed as "AC Delco GM Original Equipment".


----------



## fj5gtx (Sep 1, 2014)

fj5gtx said:


> Those were top of the line pads and rotors from AdvanceAutoParts. Not sure if it were pads or rotors, but they lost my business on their house brand - will not be purchasing anything with CarQuest branding. I have a long history of using Wagner pads, and this is the first time on ACDelco aftermarket rotors. Hopefully I won't update this thread for another 50k miles


Didn't make 50k... Had to replace front brakes again at 111k. Covid mitigations reduced my travel and had the car sitting around enough that the inside of the rotors rusted so bad it wouldn't pass inspection. Outer side of rotors looked great, probably the brake shield reducing air flow when the car is just sitting around. Pads still had some life, but the inside pads were not reusable due the rust wearing groves in them. 

I bought ACDelco Gold 18A2822 coated rotors (Amazon had them at $45 ea w/ free prime shipping), and got a free set of new pads (found in trunk of junkyard car). I'm thinking I'll pull the rotors in the spring and give them a quick sanding/cleaning so I can wear out rather than rust out. Sux to be in the rustbelt...


----------

